# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Pild

## GODLIGHT

Has anyone ever considered using the PILD method.  That&#39;s *P*rayer *I*nduced *L*ucid *D*reaming.

They say prayer is a state of mind much akin to self-hypnosis.  I&#39;m interested in knowing if anyone&#39; s ever prayed for a lucid dream

----------


## SKA

> Has anyone ever considered using the PILD method.  That&#39;s *P*rayer *I*nduced *L*ucid *D*reaming.
> 
> They say prayer is a state of mind much akin to self-hypnosis.  I&#39;m interested in knowing if anyone&#39; s ever prayed for a lucid dream
> [/b]




Great Idea Actually. I guess this is something that works really well for Religious People with enough Faith.
However I am not Religious. I do believe in this something most people tend to call God, however I am still pretty much on a Spiritual Quest seeking what Buddhists would call &#39;&#39; Enlightenment&#39;&#39; and Muslims, Jews and Christians would call &#39;&#39;Finding God&#39;&#39;. I am not quite sure yet which way will lead me into this State where my Belief becomes so strong that I am &#39;&#39;Enlightenment&#39;&#39;. I&#39;m not per say into any Organised Religion, allthough I keep an open Mind to the Idea. My background is Jewish so I might want to learn more about it.

But I am sure this Enlightened state can be achieved also via another way than Organised Religion. I&#39;m looking for a more personal approach to Strengthen my general &#39;&#39;Faith&#39;&#39; in my own Mind, it&#39;s abilities and the &#39;&#39;source&#39;&#39; from which it comes.

Any ideas on how to practise a Prayer backed up by enough Faith for People that aren&#39;t nececairy into an Organised Religion? How to increase Faith to perform a powerfull Prayer?

----------


## rustyshacklefurd

well, I&#39;m a strong christian and I&#39;ve been praying everynight for my whole life and I strongly believe God listens and hears me, I have infact prayed for lucid dreams and its works....but for those who lack faith it could be tough.....


Rusty

----------


## metcalfracing

I never pray for lucid dreams... seems too trivial to ask god for... besides, its something that I want to accomplish on my own. Lucid dreaming is sort of a self test for my ability to stay motivated... besides that, I usually pray for my aunt (been really sick...) and the other people in my life.

----------


## dsr

This is an interesting idea. If an all-powerful being _does_ exist, I doubt he/she/it would interfere with human affairs, let alone help people have LDs. That being said, I see two ways in which prayer could help with LD induction. The first is the placebo effect. If you believe your prayer will be answered, it very well might be a self-fulfilling prophesy. Second, as GODLIGHT and SKA referenced, deep prayer might allow the subject to attain a higher state of consciousness (not in the spiritual sense but rather in a manner akin to meditation or even self-hypnosis) in which he or she will be more suggestible.

----------


## metcalfracing

> If an all-powerful being does exist, I doubt he/she/it would interfere with human affairs[/b]



... leave that in the spirituality forum  :Sad:

----------


## SKA

> ... leave that in the spirituality forum 
> [/b]



Well is is it just me or isn&#39;t it so that the whole phenomenon of Dreamin and Lucid Dreaming is quite a spiritual/psychological thing? I clearly see the striking Resemblence between Clear, highly Conscious (lucid or near lucid) Dreams and the Religious &#39;&#39;Visions&#39;&#39; that Prophets, Wisemen and Kings had throughout Judaic, Christian & Islamic History in which Angels or Godsent Messangers convey Holy Insights to humans.

I do believe in an omnipresent &#39;&#39;Being&#39;&#39;. &#39;&#39;That&#39;&#39; which makes us more than just Material; That which is often called the Spirit, Soul, Ego..etc and the Source through which all Individual beings and their souls are connected to one another. I do believe this strongly, only I&#39;m still quite riddled about how exactly it works and it is that I feel and try to describe. This is the uncertainty I am still facing, causing my Faith not to be as Strong and Optimal as I wish it to be. But I believe that in time, like any natural process, I will learn this and Find out, like many religious / spiritual people allready have. 

Lucid Dreaming is indenieably a Spiritual Occurance. Man this entire Forum is based around Spirituality in a sense.

Hey Rusty Shackle dude, can you explain me a little about your Faith? I mean not your Religion, but specifically your Faith and the Strength of your belief so that it might give me and others some Insight into this matter.



And GODLIGHT. I don&#39;t mean to hijack your Topic, but may I suggest giving this Topic a little twist?
How about Researching and experimenting with Belief and Faith, especially on how to Strengthen it? Since this Topic was moved to Research.

Maybe we could all give our 2 cents of knowledge and experience that may be helpfull and insightfull in Learning how to Strenghten your Belief and Faith in this case in order to Achieve Lucidity and Increase DreamRecall? Simply by the sheer power of Mind?

Any experiences, knowledge, internet-texts and ideas on how to Strenghten Belief and Faith could be posted here in this Topic and used to build the Final PILD technique with Clear Instructions. How about that?

----------


## pj

LaBerge discusses the used of prayer and meditation in ETWOLD.

----------


## dsr

> ... leave that in the spirituality forum 
> [/b]



Why? The thread&#39;s very topic is whether prayer can be used to induce LDs. In order to determine that, we must address the spiritual and/or scientific aspects of PILD.

----------


## lupo7

I think of prayer can be used like another method of autosugestion for religious people.

I can&#39;t believe that an all-powerful being would help me to have lucids and let the 2/3 of the planet poor, starving and dieing for virtually no reason. It&#39;s sound to me very egocentric.

----------


## Mathetes

This advice is mainly for GODLIGHT, or any other Christian dreamers here. I am not trying to force my beliefs down anyone else&#39;s throat

Sometimes when I pray, either early morning or late at night, After several minutes of prayer I usually enter into a state of mind where I start seeing dream like images. This is akin to a trance, but I wouldn&#39;t quite call it that. It&#39;s more like intense focus. If you&#39;ve ever been in "the zone" so much that everything around you starts to seem unreal, then you will know what I am talking about.

You see, dreams have long been an avenue for God to communicate with us. 

In the bible alone there are numerous references to dreaming, Joseph rose to power in Egypt because of his ability to interpret dreams, Many of the prophets and kings received their instructions or commands in dreams. The revelation of the child in the Virgin Mary&#39;s womb was told to her husband Joseph in a dream. In fact there are so many references that I won&#39;t even try to list them all. But I will list these verses, taken from the book of Job, which I think offer the best explanation of this.

Job 33:14  For God speaks once, yea, twice, but not one takes notice. 
Job 33:15  In a dream, a vision of the night, when deep sleep falls on men; while they slumber on the bed; 
Job 33:16  then He opens the ear of men and seals their teaching, 

Since God is a spirit and is not readily visible to eyes made of flesh unless he chooses to manifest himself, he communicates with humanity on a spiritual level. Throughout our day, we are bombarded with stimuli from everywhere. 
We may not hear God speaking on a subconscious level. But when we are asleep we are much easier to persuade and talk to because we are not affected so much with our five senses telling us what to believe and what not to believe.

So I personally pursue LD&#39;ing as a way to communicate with God when I sleep. 

It&#39;s hard to do for obvious reasons, but praying as you lay getting ready to pass into sleep might be the ticket to a Ld. If nothing else you may have a very vivid spiritual dream. I know for a fact that God has spoken to me in dreams before. So I believe that as long as you approach the whole thing in obedience with the word then you will be ok. Asking God for help when you are dreaming might be a better approach than specifically asking for a "lucid" dream. 
That all I have for now

Happy Dreaming&#33;

----------


## iadr

> Has anyone ever considered using the PILD method.  That&#39;s *P*rayer *I*nduced *L*ucid *D*reaming.
> 
> They say prayer is a state of mind much akin to self-hypnosis.  I&#39;m interested in knowing if anyone&#39; s ever prayed for a lucid dream[/b]



I would think that this might be a very good method if the right kind of prayer is used, not one of asking for help to have a lucid dream, but a prayer of thanksgiving for the lucid dreams that one already believes they are going to have. 

By giving thanks for what one already believes they are going to be able to do a person can change their attitude to the point that they should be able to convince their subconscious to help them become aware in their dreams.  I think I&#39;ll give this one a try.

Thanks for the suggestion GODLIGHT&#33;

----------


## Zelzahim

Yeah, ive tried it once, and it worked. Wheather it was because i had lucid dreaming in my mind when i went to sleep or because of a higher power, i dont know.

//Zelzahim

----------


## bengron

I think just the fact of clearly stating your intent to have lucid dreams, and the confidence that it will help will help you.

Theres something about having clear confident intentions that helps accomplish things.

----------


## Hypnagogia

[QUOTE=Mathetes;404860]This advice is mainly for GODLIGHT, or any other 
...I personally pursue LD'ing as a way to communicate with God when I sleep. 
QUOTE]

We share the same objective, when I pray I meditate before to try and clear my mind first. So logically being able to pray in a dream would be very beneficial, here you are in the midst of the power of your mind with no external influence whatsoever. I think its a great thing to try if your a believer.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

I ask occasionally. It usually works.

----------


## Tunorz

I think that if you pray and really believe it will happen, so much so that your subconcious believes it then it will work. The people it works for will have strong faith and say it is god's doing. Either way I believe it is viable.

----------


## kookyinc

This method sounds like it would work for those who believe that a god has an active role in one's life. Alas, alas, though, as this technique will not work on those without faith (like me), probably. I'd suggest that this works by the subconscious truly believing that something will assist in your attaining lucidity. I see this method as the ultimate placebo.

----------

